# Pet Peeves



## Kristy_07 (Jul 2, 2010)

A few of us got to nit-picking each others grammar today - a pastime I enjoy immensely! 

I was wondering if anyone else had any grammatical or spelling pet peeves? 

My number one pet peeve is even reptile related! I :evil:HATE:evil: the common but incorrect usage of the word SLITHER. As in, people who say, "Yes, please, I'd love some cake. But, I'm watching my weight, so I'll just have a slither."

Last time I checked, snakes SLITHER, and cakes SLIVER!!!! It drives me nuts :lol: Listen out for how many people confuse these two words.

Any others? (Or am I the only grammatically-anal person on this forum? )


----------



## holes (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so lets be pacific what kind of cake are you talking about lol, thats mine right there those who confuse the words specific and pacific


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 3, 2010)

holes said:


> ok so lets be pacific what kind of cake are you talking about lol, thats mine right there those who confuse the words specific and pacific



If it's on 'Kath & Kim', then it's ok! :lol::lol:

This is one of my pet peeves also, both in written and verbal communication, but, I can only think of one right now...

When someone says they will 'arks' about something instead of 'ask'.... :evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 3, 2010)

holes said:


> ok so lets be pacific what kind of cake are you talking about lol, thats mine right there those who confuse the words specific and pacific



When I read the first few words there I was already getting ready to correct your useage of the word 'pacific' until I actually read the whole thing.  The mixing up of those words is also a pet peeve of mine!

Spelling and grammar are also another big one for me.
There are also a lot of attributes in people that i strongly dislike but I won't go there at the moment. lol


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 3, 2010)

Somethin*k* instead of somethin*g* - when spoken, obviously :lol:

ALTHOUGH.... I did, on one memorable occasion, see it actually written... :shock:


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 3, 2010)

The word "literally" annoys the hell outta me no matter how someone says it!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 3, 2010)

When some one says "You's".... I hate it!


----------



## gpoleweski (Jul 3, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> When some one says "You's".... I hate it!


 
Haha! That's a new word now, didn't you know? It's the plural of a collective noun  sort of like whose. It's 'youse'.
I don't really have any but I do annoy a friend of mine, any time I say bum, I add a 'b' on the end just to annoy her:lol:


----------



## thals (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't STAND it when people say "moosli" or "noos" - I know they are probably the correct form of pronunciation for both the words "muesli" and "news", but God help me, it drives me nuts!!!! :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Good work, everyone  

I think the word "punkin", as opposed to pumpkin, is a pretty bad one, also. 

I found this article quite amusing... People's bad grammar is enough to make me sic


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 3, 2010)

Viet*m*anese instead of Viet*n*amese....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Viet*m*anese instead of Viet*n*amese....


 
Obviously, this applies directly to me this year! And there is another young ex-pat who says Viet*m*anese EVERY TIME! So unacceptable when living in the actual country :lol:

And, to make it worse, it is a really bad habit to pick up by accident when you are hanging out with someone who says it all the time!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm pretty anal about the use of "that" and "which", as well! 

THAT should be used to introduce a restrictive clause.
WHICH should be used to introduce a non-restrictive or parenthetical clause.

A restrictive clause is just part of a sentence that you can't get rid of because it specifically restricts some other part of the sentence. Here's an example: Gems that sparkle often elicit forgiveness.

The words 'that sparkle' restrict the kind of gems you're talking about. Without them, the meaning of the sentence would change. Without them, you'd be saying that all gems elicit forgiveness, not just the gems that sparkle. (And note that you don't need commas around the words that sparkle.)

Nonrestrictive Clause--Which

A nonrestrictive clause is something that can be left off without changing the meaning of the sentence. You can think of a nonrestrictive clause as simply additional information, and if using which, the information should always be written within commas. Here's an example: Diamonds, which are expensive, often elicit forgiveness.

Too much? :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 3, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I'm pretty anal about the use of "that" and "which", as well!
> 
> THAT should be used to introduce a restrictive clause.
> WHICH should be used to introduce a non-restrictive or parenthetical clause.
> ...



I don't think I would like you very much in the real world! :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I don't think I would like you very much in the real world! :lol:



I don't think *that* I would like you very much in the real world! :lol:

You would. I'm only anal on paper, and about slithers of cake.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 3, 2010)

peeple who make speling mistakes, not for hard words but for simpel commen words.


----------



## FAY (Jul 3, 2010)

Beaded Dragon
Breading
Stimpson Python instead of Stimson python.
using of instead of off.


----------



## Kurto (Jul 3, 2010)

One of my pet peev's would have to be that people can't spell 'plastic tub'!!! They seem to end up spelling 'click clack'!! Go figure!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Kurto said:


> One of my pet peev's would have to be that people can't spell 'plastic tub'!!! They seem to end up spelling 'click clack'!! Go figure!


 
Hilarious :lol: Good one, mate


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 3, 2010)

One of my pet peeves is people that can't correct the grammar of others in a constructive manner, or think they're smarter or somehow more intelligent than others because they have a better grasp of our written language. Unfortunately as good our education system is, some people fall through the gaps, this is just one example among many other reasons why some aren't as grammatically perfect as others.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Steve, do you feel this thread is being conducted in an inappropriate manner? I have only heard people list their pet hates, not attack anyone for their mistakes.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jul 3, 2010)

FAY said:


> Beaded Dragon
> Breading
> Stimpson Python instead of Stimson python.
> using of instead of off.


 
Costal carpet instead of coastal carpet. The breading one is very annoying though.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 3, 2010)

I get peeved when people try to correct your spelling on words that they can't spell themselves.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Not this thread in particularly, but often People are quite rude in their criticism of other peoples grammar, I think these people are both ignorant and arrogant. I understand that the nit picking you referred to when you started this thread was in jest, I just think it can discourage others from participating on the forum if they don't feel their grammar is up to scratch, or will be overly criticized, regardless of whether what they have to contribute is of interest.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I get peeved when people try to correct your spelling on words that they can't spell themselves.



It's always good if you have little catchy rythyms and things to help you remember how to spell hard works like facetitious, though, hey? :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Not this thread in particularly, but often People are quite rude in their criticism of other peoples grammar, I think these people are both ignorant and arrogant. I understand that the nit picking you referred to when you started this thread was in jest, I just think it can discourage others from participating on the forum if they don't feel their grammar is up to scratch, or will be overly criticized, regardless of whether what they have to contribute is of interest.



I agree with you, Steve, that there's no need to be rude or pretentious when replying to others' posts. That said, I also thinks it's terrible when kids (and, unformtunately, adults) are educated by today's digital-technology standards, and can _only_ spell using abbreviated, misspelt "txt-isms". There's two sides to every coin.

This thread was intended to be light-hearted, fun, and perhaps even educational. Let's keep it that way, instead of digressing to negativity.


----------



## bigi (Jul 3, 2010)

yes i have a few which i would like to express to all.

Its something with an ing not somethink you doobees

Sen 1116 at present, kevin bartlet and some other journalist call the tennis Wimbleton, it has a D in it not T, WimbleDon

and

my 7 year old daughter would like to tell those mungs at Masterchef that its called Butter not Budder

ffffffewwwwww, i feel better now


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 3, 2010)

You mean rythms? :lol:



Kristy_07 said:


> It's always good if you have little catchy *rythyms *and things to help you remember how to spell hard works like facetitious, though, hey? :lol:


----------



## sparkles.xox (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate it when kids (even though I am one) cut words down e.g. lyk dis
and when people say "I could care less" rather than "I couldn't care less"


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 3, 2010)

You know what really really annoys me

is mobile phone speak....

i c wot u mean

how many cents are you saving really

it really really annoys me.....especially when people do it outside of a mobile phone.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Elizabeth


----------



## Walker (Jul 3, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> When some one says "You's".... I hate it!



Agreeeeed!!!!!


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I don't think I would like you very much in the real world! :lol:


I like her very much!

I think all the other teachers on this site could take over this thread (I have a very long list). 
I know *alot* of people get this one wrong. 
I can't stand it when people end their sentences with 'and'. . . We went skiing and fishing and swimming and. What's with that?
People who use 'like' instead of 'said' . . . and she was like, "How are you?" And he was like, "Good."
I've had lots of kids write 'the sarvy' instead of 'this arvy'. Not a peeve of mine - just funny

Anyway, that's enough for now.

By the way Kristy - unfortunately for you unfortunately doesn't have an 'm' in it - unfor*m*tunately


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 3, 2010)

MrHappy said:


> I like her very much!
> 
> I think all the other teachers on this site could take over this thread (I have a very long list).
> I know *alot* of people get this one wrong.
> ...


 
Oh! A lot -- that's one I hadn't thought of! Good one. 

I am also a stickler for redundancy and superfluity. I'm sure this would also annoy the crap out of Matt, which makes me s*uper-dooper uber* happy!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

I brought a new snake.


----------



## dangles (Jul 3, 2010)

my pet peeve has nothing to do with grammar

The idiots that park their cars in their own driveway,but right at the end covering the council strip and sometimes onto the road. If you are turning into a driveway, surely its not much harder to actually drive a little bit further up so pedestrians can actually use the council strip/ footpaths as they were intended

I'm a postie so u can see why it aggravates me so much more


excuse the grammer/spelling had a few drinks


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 3, 2010)

When people pronounce "T" as "D" in words. I work at one of those 1234 places where you ring and ask for directions, or a listing.... and so often I get yelled at because I can't find the supposed address.


----------



## rebeccalg (Jul 3, 2010)

I had a rather illiterate ex boyfriend who had trouble pronouncing his own name, he would say Valentime, when it was clearly stated on his official documentation as Valentine. 

A 16 year old friend of mine is so board at school she would rather be surfing on her bored. 

Another pet peeve is having innocent typos mistaken for poor spelling.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 3, 2010)

I think people need to consider our language as if it's a living organism, constantly changing and evolving within the environment that it exists. Many of the shortcuts and errors etc that we see now, may be the norm and considered correct in the future. It is no different from the spoken word, when Europeans first settled in Australia the English language started to evolve. Speech all over the world has been influenced by the environment in which man has found himself, things such as heat, altitude, seasonal changes, occupation, famine, interaction with indigenous people in new lands and multiculturalism are all things that have influenced the way in which we communicate, these things also influence our accents. So it only makes sense that we will witness the English language, both spoken and written, evolve rapidly during the digital era.


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 4, 2010)

I like to know how you can call a place Harvey Bay QLD when its spelt HERvey Bay? And Aussies say us kiwi's speak funny lmao


----------



## thals (Jul 4, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> You mean rythms? :lol:


It's actually 'rhythms' but it's all good :lol:


----------



## thals (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yeah, and the one thing that bugs me the most are the people who intentionally misspell words and that type in 'text speak' in forums ie. "plz halp, ma snayk duzn lk 2 gud", and not the people who genuinely have a difficult time with grammar.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 4, 2010)

thals said:


> It's actually 'rhythms' but it's all good :lol:


Sorry, Thals. This was in reference to a previous thread. We were ust have a dig at each other. I think Gordo and I have now both worked out how to spell rhyme and rhythms :lol: 

I had an ex-boyfriend who was a shocker for mixing metaphors. He was most likely to do this in the middle of some roaring argument, at which point, I would have to excuse myself and have a giggle in the bathroom. 

My favourites were, "Kristy, you're skating on thin eggshells!" and, "You can drag a cow to the water, Kristy, but you can't shove the water up it's nose!" and, "Tigers CAN change their spots, I promise!"... :shock: 

Needless to say, we're no longer an item.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 4, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> My favourites were, "Kristy, you're skating on thin eggshells!" and, "You can drag a cow to the water, Kristy, but you can't shove the water up it's nose!" and, "Tigers CAN change their spots, I promise!"... :shock:



Oh my god....is it sad that your mixed metaphors reminded me of 'Kath & Kim'.... that's twice in this thread! I LOVE that show :lol:

Another one...'loosing an animal, instead of losing'


----------



## miley_take (Jul 4, 2010)

Adding extra letters to words that aren't meant to because it looks cool and text speak. It drives me crazy when people use 'u' instead of you, I use full punctuation, spelling and grammar in my texts, it doesn't take that much, why can't they?!


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 4, 2010)

miley_take said:


> Adding extra letters to words that aren't meant to because it looks cool and text speak. It drives me crazy when people use 'u' instead of you, I use full punctuation, spelling and grammar in my texts, it doesn't take that much, why can't they?!



Me too! When people send me jokes via text, I have to 'fix them up' before I forward them... :lol:


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe we could start a thread "Grammar Lesson for the Week" and provide hints/lessons on a common grammatical error each week. We could cover spelling hints/tricks too.

Am I going too far here? Imagine a new person to a Python Site coming across "Grammar Lesson for the Week"


----------



## Steman (Jul 5, 2010)

a friend of mine spells AM as EM and it drives me nuts. also people that say ARKS instead of ASK


----------



## euphorion (Jul 5, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I'm pretty anal about the use of "that" and "which", as well!
> 
> THAT should be used to introduce a restrictive clause.
> WHICH should be used to introduce a non-restrictive or parenthetical clause.
> ...



Oh my...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> Oh my...


 
It's important stuff, shoo


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 5, 2010)

*'Let's eat Grandma!' or, 'Let's eat, Grandma!' Punctuation saves lives.*

This is a Facebook group that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another good one:
_When hunting, lions hide in the bushes._
_When hunting lions, hide in the bushes._
Misinterpretation between the two will result in serious injury or death.

And, my favourite....

Punctuation: the difference between responding to the question "rough night?" with "f-ing a dude" and "f-ing a, dude."


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 5, 2010)

people that talk about breading their animals, if u cant spell it, DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 5, 2010)

kristy_07 said:


> another good one:
> _when hunting, lions hide in the bushes._
> _when hunting lions, hide in the bushes._
> misinterpretation between the two will result in serious injury or death.
> ...



lol!


----------



## silatman (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a close friend who always writes "loose" instead of 'lose' and "tones" instead of 'tonnes'. It drives me crazy but I can't bring myself to tell her.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 6, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Somethin*k* instead of somethin*g* - when spoken, obviously :lol:
> 
> :


 
Mine too..... all the words that end in 'ing' but are mispronounced as 'ink'... I guess it's because I had it drummed into me at school.


----------



## PicklePants (Jul 6, 2010)

ZEE instead of ZED at the end of the alphabet.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 6, 2010)

Youse. Capsicun. Punkin.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 6, 2010)

ZEE instead of ZED at the end of the alphabet.

Zee _n _the name of the letter z


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 7, 2010)

i don't know if this has been said, were when it should be where.


----------



## toximac (Jul 8, 2010)

Never heard Slither in that context... Id normally hear 'a little piece' , 'a smidgeon' 'a bit'... 'a small piece' LMAO .. Who uses slither these days, just as the old ladies have those sayings "as the crow flies".. maybe you need to hang out with a younger crowd & stop beating ureself up over gramma - If its short, and gets the message across..Y really Care Rite? You Know wat It Means, u know like, serially..
Anyway, Isn't Slithern a harry potter team or something.. I remember in year 2 we had those old school books learning verbs/nouns ect.. "the Snake Slithered through the grass".. yeah its very olden day lol


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've got a mate who only eats rations of bacon. Personally, I eat rashers...
Also, does anyone care about the difference between to and too any more, or their, there and they're?
While we're on it, what about the difference between its and it's? 

This is a never-ending thread - looking forward to seeing more posts!
Nic


----------



## Megzz (Jul 8, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Also, does anyone care about the difference between to and too any more, or their, there and they're?
> While we're on it, what about the difference between its and it's?



The first two drive me nuts. As for the third one, I'm probably just as guilty as the next guy


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 8, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> I've got a mate who only eats rations of bacon. Personally, I eat rashers...
> Also, does anyone care about the difference between to and too any more, or their, there and they're?
> While we're on it, what about the difference between its and it's?
> 
> ...



Maybe he's onto something - I should probably try to ration the amount of bacon I eat, too...

Hey, this one is pretty tough!

http://www.quizmoz.com/quizzes/English-Language-Quizzes/c/Common-English-Grammar-Mistakes-Quiz.asp


----------



## Megzz (Jul 8, 2010)

A couple of times today on here I have read people using 'excepted' instead of 'accepted'...


----------



## AUSHERP (Jul 8, 2010)

effect and affect. get it right damn it! ha
i cannot stand people who talk in text form, that is when i say something funny and they say rofl or lol!!


----------



## Megzz (Jul 8, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> i cannot stand people who talk in text form, that is when i say something funny and they say rofl or lol!!



They actually SAY 'lol'? :lol:


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 8, 2010)

i have a mate that says "lol" in general conversation it is rather annoying.


----------



## AUSHERP (Jul 8, 2010)

yes, they actually speak it. WITH THEIR MOUTH!!! I spoke to a bloke the other day and he seriously said OMG, I replied *** and punched him in the head


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 8, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> I've got a mate who only eats rations of bacon. Personally, I eat rashers...
> Also, does anyone care about the difference between to and too any more, or their, there and they're?
> While we're on it, what about the difference between its and it's?
> 
> ...



the apostrophe between the word and the 's' means there is another word in there that has been shortened. *It's means it is, whereas, its means exactly what it reads, so one could say "we saw the fox, but it escaped into its den" there is no need for an "is" in that phrase.

"their", "there" and "they're" once again means three different things. "There" is referring to a place (I put it over there), "Their" talks of more than one and "They're" indicates by the apostrophe that there is a missing word, in this case, the phrase means "They are", it's just a version of the two words that got amalgamated for the sake of minimising speech.*[/B]

And here endeth the lesson for the day!! LOL

and apologies, BOZO here didn't realise the bold type wasn't switching off!!!!!


----------



## bruce34 (Jul 8, 2010)

I find it quite amusing to see the number of people who use an apostrophe to denote more than one item.

For example ....... I have snake's for sale. Or......My brother has a lot of dog's and cat's.

An example of the their etc. They're watching their friends over there.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 8, 2010)

This site is quite humorous :lol:

The Unword Dictionary


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 8, 2010)

The actual spelling and pronunciation of words makes me smile, no wonder English is such a hard language to learn................... for example, cough and bough..... they look like they would sound the same, how confusing is that? I know there's many more, but they escape me right now, but then there's the words that sound the same but mean completely different things.............. fair, and fare......... wear and ware........... to, too, and two, etc, the list goes on.
I pity anyone who grew up with another language who is trying to make sense of ours!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 9, 2010)

Dipcdame said:


> The actual spelling and pronunciation of words makes me smile, no wonder English is such a hard language to learn................... for example, cough and bough..... they look like they would sound the same, how confusing is that? I know there's many more, but they escape me right now, but then there's the words that sound the same but mean completely different things.............. fair, and fare......... wear and ware........... to, too, and two, etc, the list goes on.
> I pity anyone who grew up with another language who is trying to make sense of ours!!!!!!!


 Tomb, bomb and comb all sound completely different despite only having different first letters as well.. always found that funny.


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 9, 2010)

A certain persons who says, "news" while trying to say, "you's" (the usage of 'you's' is funny enough). Also a mate of mine who calls migraines... get this... _mind-grains_. I've him asked about it and he seriously think that's what they're called! AARGH!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 9, 2010)

ENGLISH
I take it you already know
Of tough and bough and cough and dough?
Others may stumble, but not you
On hiccough, thorough, slough and through?
Well done! And now you wish, perhaps,
To learn of less familiar traps?

Beware of heard, a dreadful word
That looks like beard and sounds like bird
And dead: it’s said like bed, not bead –
For goodness sake, don’t call it deed!
Watch out for meat and great and threat,
(They rhyme with suite and straight and debt).
A moth is not a moth in mother
Nor both in bother, broth in brother.

And here is not a match for there,
and dear and fear for bear and pear,
And then there’s dose and rose and lose –
Just look them up – and goose and choose,
And cork and work and card and ward,
And font and front and word and sword,
And do and go, and thwart and cart –
Come, come, I’ve hardly made a start!
A dreadful language? Why man alive!
I’d learned to talk it when I was five,
And yet to write it, the more I tried,
I’d hardly learned it a fifty-five.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 9, 2010)

I remember in one grammer thread someone had me up for using the word 'spelt' - saying it is incorrect and it is in fact spelled.... which in fact is not correct, the correct word is *spelt*!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe they were thinking of *learned* and *learnt*? Both are considered correct in our current language system


----------



## chezza0066 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mondee, Tuesdee, Wednesdee, Thursdee, Fridee, Saturdee and Sundee...AAAARRRGGH


----------



## Shinglegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I really just hate when people close their eyes when they talk about something they think they know about, all smug and stuff. Sorry its not a word i just hate smug people.


----------



## Shinglegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

O and when people go..... Like totally o my god. Gives me the *******s.


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 10, 2010)

First you cut the tree down, then you cut the tree up...

English - I give up! (or maybe down)

Nic

ps. Here's one for Dipcdame that I remember from school... "Francis' bike's wheels". Bit of everything there - plurals and ownership...


----------



## hypochondroac (Jul 10, 2010)

FAY said:


> Beaded Dragon
> Breading
> *Stimpson Python instead of Stimson python.*
> using of instead of off.



God yes.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 10, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Youse. Capsicun. Punkin.




capsaicin exists (pronounced capsicun).. its just that it is often confused with capsicum that would be annoying you. (but surely you know what they mean) 
capsaicin is the agent in chilli that makes it hot. this is the active ingredient in the infamous _capsaicin _spray not the ever more popular "capsicum spray" that would really only make your face smell funny.

my pet peeve with grammar... is mostly my inability to grasp the basics  and people who (I'm not accusing anyone on this thread of doing such a thing, before anyone gets defensive) are too anal about it. yeah there's a degree of effort that should go into getting things right, but ease up a bit. We're not all journalists, english teachers or editors. I like to think i can have a conversation with someone about snakes without them correcting my use of (sorry Kristy) "which" or "that", which i believe i use quite effectively anyway. surely if you understand what is being said, then the purpose is achieved, isn't that the reason language evolved? Yes I understand that if we all do things properly then things become easier to interpret.. but again it all comes down to how these mistakes can alter interpretations (how servere... possibly from such little effort being applied to convey propper meaning and intent) and can understand how they can be annoying.
but the thread was about peeves and a peeve by my understanding isnt entirely rational.. like i am peeved by doctors handwriting (no effort applied for easy interpretation) because i am mostly peeved about stuff that actually matters


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 10, 2010)

That's fine, syeph. You used "which" correctly, anyway


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 10, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> That's fine, syeph. You used "which" correctly, anyway


 
lol.. well thats all that matters then! my apologies for not using capitols at the beginning of every sentence and for my "i"'s, but my computer, which is terrible at the best of times, doesn't auto-correct for capitols (is it capitol or capital?.. i dont know because im a digital man.. i assume capital is for monitary capital, and capitol is for a capitol letter, capitol city etc.. may be wrong though).


----------



## slim6y (Jul 10, 2010)

Definitely not capitol....


----------



## PhilK (Jul 10, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> capsaicin exists (pronounced capsicun).. its just that it is often confused with capsicum that would be annoying you. (but surely you know what they mean)
> capsaicin is the agent in chilli that makes it hot. this is the active ingredient in the infamous _capsaicin _spray not the ever more popular "capsicum spray" that would really only make your face smell funny.


 Capsaicin is actually pronounced "kap-SAY-ih-sin", but I always pronounced it "cap-say-kin" until I just looked it up. Yes I hate people who call the vegetable capsicun, same as those who call pumpkins punkins. As for capsicum spray, I remember one epic foodfight in high school when my mate Ollie got a red capsicum straight to the face.. he made it about 5 steps before keeling over clutching his face and screaming.. he was writhing around for age after that with eyes streaming. It certainly made his face more than smell funny


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 11, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> lol.. well thats all that matters then! my apologies for not using capitols at the beginning of every sentence and for my "i"'s, but my computer, which is terrible at the best of times, doesn't auto-correct for capitols (is it capitol or capital?.. i dont know because im a digital man.. i assume capital is for monitary capital, and capitol is for a capitol letter, capitol city etc.. may be wrong though).


 
Hi, syeph. It's capital for both monetry and letters.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Hi, syeph. It's capital for both monetry and letters.


 
well there you go then! capitol did seem a bit wrong to me, and now i know. thanks for the heads up  spelling was never my forte! talking, however, is.


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> A few of us got to nit-picking each others grammar today - a pastime I enjoy immensely!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had any grammatical or spelling pet peeves?
> 
> ...


If they say slither in text then i understand, if they say slither in real life its merely a phonetic problem people have with using the "th" sound in inappropriate places. and pacific and specific thats also phonetics some people just plain have issues with the sss-puh sound you get when saying specific


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 11, 2010)

I hate 'street' talk and 'msn' talk words such as but not limited to
lyk (my most hated)
dat
ther
wut
chu (i mean seriously.. chu is like a mutant off spring of what and you just type it all out for gods sake!)
I followed by things such as be and is "I be chillin" "I be the greatest" "I is the greatest"
fo
thats all i can think of right now but the list hasn't even scratched the surface


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmmm me too, pretty much anyone who talks/text/writes like gangster retard lol.


----------



## graphitebeans (Jul 11, 2010)

It's & Its; Too, two, & to; they're, there, & their <-- How can you not tell the difference! They're even SPELLED DIFFERENTLY!
Adding commas when they're not needed/Not adding commas when they ARE needed.
People referring to snakes as POISONOUS and then disregarding me when I correct them. 
ie. 
Friend: "Oh, so is your python poisonous?"
Me: "No, my PYTHON is not VENOMOUS. Pythons can't be VENOMOUS."
F: "It's all the same thing."
M: "No, it's not. Venom is injected/spit at you. Poison is eaten. Cane toads are poisonous. Snakes are venomous."
F: "Dude, no need to get so particular..."
M: *envisions injecting VENOM into their carotid artery*


----------



## hypochondroac (Jul 12, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Definitely not capitol....


 
Hahahaha.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 12, 2010)

graphitebeans said:


> It's & Its; Too, two, & to; they're, there, & their <-- How can you not tell the difference! They're even SPELLED DIFFERENTLY!
> Adding commas when they're not needed/Not adding commas when they ARE needed.
> People referring to snakes as POISONOUS and then disregarding me when I correct them.
> ie.
> ...


 
It's lucky that my python isn't venomous (or poisonous) because she bit herself last night!!!


----------



## euphorion (Jul 12, 2010)

graphitebeans said:


> It's & Its; Too, two, & to; they're, there, & their <-- How can you not tell the difference! They're even SPELLED DIFFERENTLY!
> Adding commas when they're not needed/Not adding commas when they ARE needed.
> People referring to snakes as POISONOUS and then disregarding me when I correct them.
> ie.
> ...



I feel your pain!


----------

